# Terrible leveling, poor abrasion resistance



## emart

it is very hard to find good varnish without breaking the bank. I believe I have used their high gloss which was the consistency of honey and was very slow curing. I discovered the hard way that if I put more than 2 coats on per day it would not cure all the way no matter how long I waited.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Good Minwax products are few and far between. I don't understand why most home centers stock this stuff. 
In general I don't like poly because of the slow cure time. I use it for exterior applications only. My go-to finish for furniture and cabinets is lacquer. I have been using Rudd satin lacquer lately, and it really lays down well. 
Good luck.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Sounds as if Minwax is trying to do a poly and oil version of spar varnish. I used to really like Minwax products, oh, about 30 years ago. Now I avoid them. Shellack, Watco and wax have become my favorites. I used to use Watco when working in an architectural cabinet shop. Then Watco went out of business and was eventually bought up and returned to the market. If I need an oil based wipe on, I use Watco. But then, I mostly do restoration projects now.


----------



## TheFridge

Minwax has been hit and miss for me.


----------

